# Trip of Life Time!!!!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Last week I had a few open days and was able to take my 7 year old son Jett, my brother Shane and my dad Dale. I have never had this much fun fishing in my life. Watching your son catch fish until he couldn't reel in any more was just awesome. He did say "daddy I cant reel in any more fish" and that was music to my ears and time to head to the house! In each of the trips Jett released his personal best a 26" 5.5 lber and a 27" 6.5 lber. It was hard to explain to a 7 year old why we let the big ones go, but he did it with a huge smile. 

My Fall schedule is starting to fill up so give me a call or shoot me a text if you want in on some good wade fishing. That cool water is just a few months away!


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*More pics*

.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*"Littler Man" is famous*

Check out the September issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine. Thanks Jimmy..


----------

